# stupid question



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

my basic take on these saws....

great idea in theory, poor idea in practice


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I own a Partner Concrete Chain saw and it works well. Beats the pants off of the ICS that I had rented while waiting for delivery of a chain for the partner.

The chains are very expensive but the saw is quite capable of getting the job done. In my opinion the ICS is way under powered and their chains are crap.


----------

